# Bild in Zeichnung umwandeln



## d4k4 (21. August 2002)

Tjo ich möchte gerne verschiedene Bilder so aussehen lassen, als wären sie gezeichnet worden. Gibt es da in Photoshop eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## pixelforce (21. August 2002)

einfachste möglichkeit ist, die filter bei kunstfilter und malfilter mal auszuprobieren


----------



## Mythos007 (21. August 2002)

Also am einfachsten geht es mit den Filtern 

1) => "Filter" => "Kunstfilter" => (Einen Filter Deiner Wahl)
2) => oder wenn du eine Schwarz Weiss Zeichnung daraus machen
möchtest würde ich über => "Filter" => "Zeichenfilter" => "Fotokopie"
gehen ...

Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das Bild selbst nachzuzeichnen
das sieht dann immer noch am besten aus verlangt aber auch das man
sich mit Photoshop ein wenig auskennt und ausserdem sollte man da 
auch ein wenig Talent zu mitbringen ... 

Bis dann dann euer M.


----------



## Virtual Freak (21. August 2002)

*ahem*

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6229

greetz vf


----------



## d4k4 (21. August 2002)

jo danke


----------

